# Börsendaten abrufen?



## toef82 (21. Jan 2009)

Moin moin ich wollte mir ein Virtuelles Depot basteln das sich aber an realen Kursen orientiert..
Hat einer ne ahnung an welchen server man da ne anfrage starten müsste und wie diese aussehen würde??
Mfg Toeffie


----------



## Ebenius (21. Jan 2009)

Du brauchst einen öffentlichen Web Service dafür. Keine Ahnung, ob hier was taugliches bei ist: publicly available web services (Such nach "stock")


----------



## tuxedo (21. Jan 2009)

Mein iPhone frägt dazu yahoo ab ... vllt haben die nen öffentlichen Zugang ?

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (22. Jan 2009)

oder schaust mal wie es http://www.eclipsetrader.org/ macht. Alternativ kannst du auch bei der deutschen börse nachfragen ob die auch eine kostenlose schnittstelle haben. kostenpflichtig haben sie auf jedenfall ...


----------

